# Kuntaw, Filipino Martial Art on Web TV



## Brooklynmonk (Sep 17, 2007)

By Dante Scott

Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3haZwrsY_oM


Announcing the launch of Martial Arts Odyssey, the new Web TV show, starring Antonio Graceffo (The Monk from Brooklyn) as he travels through Asia, training and documenting martial arts. 

The first episode was shot in the Philippines, and features Master Frank Aycocho, teaching Antonio the art of Filipino unarmed combat, Kuntaw. The pilot episode is airing on youtube but the full length series will be airing on a martial arts related Web TV Network to be announced after the contracts are signed. 

I love exotic martial arts. Says Antonio. The show gives me the opportunity to go anywhere I want in Asia and introduce a worldwide audience to an art that most people havent heard of. Kuntaw is a good example. Even in the Philippines many people dont know about Kuntaw, and it is part of their cultural heritage.

Graceffo is most well-known for his work to revitalize Bokator, the Cambodian martial art, which was decimated during the Cambodian Civil War. I have done books and articles about these martial arts, especially Bokator, but Web TV gives me a whole new forum. The power of Web TV is nearly limitless. First of all, unlike my magazine stories, it can be enjoyed by people who dont speak English. And unlike DVDs or magazines, people can watch for free. Some of the countries where I practice are quite poor. And I am grateful that web TV provides a medium which allows the local people to watch and learn. It also instills pride in people, when they know that the whole world will be looking at their martial art. Said Antonio. 

Currently, episodes are being filmed featuring Bradal Serey (Khmer kickboxing) and Bokator. Other shows in the works for October include Voth Vietnam, MMA, Muay Thai, Muay Boran, and Philippine grappling and kick boxing. 

Through the power of the internet, we now have the ability to preserve all of these ancient arts and make sure that none of them fall into extinction. Says Graceffo

Click here to view Martial Arts Odyssey, Kuntaw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3haZwrsY_oM

You can contact Antonio Graceffo through his website speakingadventure.com that is Antonio@speakingadventure.com or you can join him on his myspace *myspace.com/antoniobrooklynmonk*


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Sep 18, 2007)

Antonio,

Can you tell us more about the Kuntaw?
What is Frank's lineage, where was he trained?

There aren't many people doing Kuntaw, how did you find him/it?

Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> There aren't many people doing Kuntaw



Too true! It's good to see a resource like this out there for people who don't get to see it.


----------

